# Buying a property in Barcelona - Advice needed on the process



## CuriousGeorge (May 24, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Myself and partner are looking to buy a flat in Barcelona after renting for the past few years. My only experience with buying comes from the UK, and I'm interested in the equivilant process here and what exists. 

Does anyone have any advice on the basic steps? I would be interested to know the following any any other tips are very welcome 

1. If there are surveyors available here to check the property's structual condition and how to safe guard from losing large amounts of money on leaving deposits on offer (as I have found out is the norm here)?

2. Who does the local searches for the property and surroundings to find out if there are any plans for new buildings, schools, hospitals etc in the area that could effect the living conditions and value of the property? Normally done by the solicitor in UK.

3. Can everything go through a solicitor as per the UK, and any recommendations on a good one?

If anyone can help with part or all of this I would really appreciate the advice.

Many thanks in advance!


----------

